# General > Genealogy >  Polson Family

## htwood

Looking for relatives of Angus Polson, born at Badrisky Forse (upper Lybster area) around 1892.   His sisters were Christina and Elizabeth (Bessie) Polson, and his parents were Donald and Isabella (m.s. Sutherland) Polson.  
Donald had a cousin John at Smerlie. 
Thanks.

----------


## spittalhill

John Polson married my great-grand aunt Jane Sutherland of Cordow, Latheron on 13 June 1900. His parents were Angus Poson and Elizabeth Bremner. He was born at Smerlie on 9 July 1853 and died on 22 May 1909. There are still Polsons living in Smerlie. I believe the family came originally from Kildonan at the time of The Clearances.

----------


## fred

> John Polson married my great-grand aunt Jane Sutherland of Cordow, Latheron on 13 June 1900. His parents were Angus Poson and Elizabeth Bremner. He was born at Smerlie on 9 July 1853 and died on 22 May 1909. There are still Polsons living in Smerlie. I believe the family came originally from Kildonan at the time of The Clearances.


There is a John Polson from Smerlie burried at Latheron, he would have been born around 1873.

----------


## htwood

Thanks spittalhill and fred.   Yes, John Polson was Angus' uncle.  
I was hoping to find living kin in Caithness but I've hit the end of the line for my Polson cousins. I'm related to them thru their mother Isabella Sutherland (m. Donald Polson) and her mother Christina Mackay (m. Andrew Sutherland)

Angus left Caithness to work at the Clydesdale Steelworks, married in Lanark in 1909, but was killed in an industrial accident at the steelworks in 1911.  (can't find a birth record for any children of his.)

His sisterTeeny died without children, and his sister Bessie married James Cormack (Chames o'Pat) late in life and had no children.  She stayed at Badrieskie her whole life and her box bed is at Laidhay on display.

Thanks again for your posts.  -H

----------


## PatWary

> John Polson married my great-grand aunt Jane Sutherland of Cordow, Latheron on 13 June 1900. His parents were Angus Poson and Elizabeth Bremner. He was born at Smerlie on 9 July 1853 and died on 22 May 1909. There are still Polsons living in Smerlie. I believe the family came originally from Kildonan at the time of The Clearances.


I have Angus Polson (born 18 October 1797 in Kildonan, died 14 March 1857 in Smerlie) and Elizabeth Bremner (born 15 April 1817 in Latheron, died 6 August 1899 in Smerlie) in my database. They married 1 January 1836 in Latheron. 
My line of interest extends from his brother, Hugh Polson (born 7 August 1803 in Kildonan), who married 12 February 1836 in Caithness Janet Bremner (born 14 May 1814 in Latheron). I'm guessing Elizabeth and Janet were sisters.
Angus, Hugh, and Isobel (who married William Brock) were children of William Polson and Janet Polson I think. I have one child of Angus and Elizabeth, named John. As children of Hugh and Janet I have Mary Ann, Donald, Janet, Isabella, Latheron, and Angus.

----------


## bluebairn3

Hello PatWary,
                    How did you link Angus Polson(1797) to Elizabeth Bremner I have been trying to find him for ages.

----------


## spittalhill

Death certificate for John Polson (b 9/7/1853, d 22/5/1909) of Smerlie states that his parents were Angus Polson and Elizabeth(m/s Bremner). The death of John Polson was registerted by his cousin Alexander Polson.

----------


## bluebairn3

Thanks for replying spittalhall. I probably worded my reply wrong. I understand that an Angus Polson married Elizabeth Bremner.What I am struggling with is trying to find out why PatWary thinks that the Angus born in 1797 married Elizabeth. Any ideas welcome

----------


## CaithLynn

Do these names link into any family reading this?

Name:    Hugh McLeod
--------------------------------------------------
Spouse:    Elspeth (Lizzy) Polson
--------------------------------------------------

Children
--------------------------------------------------
1 F:    Marion McLeod
Birth:    1774
Death:    13 Jun 1861    Helmsdale
Spouse:    John Gordon
--------------------------------------------------
2 F:    Katherine McLeod
Birth:    1785    Kildonan (Caen)
Death:    7 Mar 1875
Spouse:    Angus McLeod
Marriage:    12 Feb 1807
--------------------------------------------------
3 M:    John McLeod
Birth:    1791    Cayn
--------------------------------------------------
4 M:    William McLeod
Birth:    26 Jun 1793
Spouse:    Janet Murray
Marriage:    1818    Loth
--------------------------------------------------
5 M:    Joseph McLeod
Birth:    26 Jun 1793    Cayn
Death:    6 Jun 1866    Marrel, Sutherlandshire
Spouse:    Catherine Murray
Marriage:    16 Jun 1820

----------


## Montreal

> I have Angus Polson (born 18 October 1797 in Kildonan, died 14 March 1857 in Smerlie) and Elizabeth Bremner (born 15 April 1817 in Latheron, died 6 August 1899 in Smerlie) in my database. They married 1 January 1836 in Latheron. 
> My line of interest extends from his brother, Hugh Polson (born 7 August 1803 in Kildonan), who married 12 February 1836 in Caithness Janet Bremner (born 14 May 1814 in Latheron). I'm guessing Elizabeth and Janet were sisters.
> Angus, Hugh, and Isobel (who married William Brock) were children of William Polson and Janet Polson I think. I have one child of Angus and Elizabeth, named John. As children of Hugh and Janet I have Mary Ann, Donald, Janet, Isabella, Latheron, and Angus.


Greetings PatWary,
I am also interested in Hugh Polson (1803) and Janet Bremner (1814) through their daughter Jessie (Janet) b. 1843, m. Thomas Wharrie 3 June 1873, Glasgow; two sons: Hugh Polson Wharrie and James Steel Wharrie.

----------


## spittalhill

Hi Pat Wary
I have Isabella Polson born c1772 at Corag, Kildonan, who married Donald Campbell on 25 Nov 1795. They were my g-g-g-grandparents. They moved to Upper Osclay , Latheron, where Isabella was in the 1841 census aged 69. She is not in the 1851 census so I assume she died in the interim. I have been unable to take Isabella's line back any further than her marriage, and wondered if you had her as a relation of your Angus, Hugh and Isobel. 
From earlier posts you will see that I am also related on another line, to the wife of John Polson, son of Angus Polson and Elizabeth Bremner.

----------


## d.polson

I,m home !!!

To all who use the Polson family tree pages please be advised I,ve finally linked myself to 
Angus Polson
Elizabeth Polson (ms Jenkins)

I was born in Lanark in 1938 and my father was born 24/4/1910 location not known but father recorded as Angus Polson iron worker deceased, any interested parties please drop me a line.

Best Wishes to all Donald Polson :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## d.polson

::  Hello to all on the Polson pages,I,ll try to be as clear as I can as I,m no expert on the keyboard or doing family charts.For me this all started three or four weeks ago.A photograph re surfaced showing myself outside a croft with in my mothers writing "Badereskie" 1945 so I started a quest to find it.

I visited Lybster on the 15/6/2010 till the 18/6/2010, during this time I had many visits and cups of tea with John Polson of Smerlie and found that without a doubt the croft in the photo was in fact Bessie Polsons and she was in residence when I stayed there for a week in 1945,I was never back there or heard any more about it.

  Time has passed and my father also, when I returned to Glasgow I looked out the registration of death and the following facts appeared,

        My fathers name Donald Polson b 24/4/1910   d 2/11/1975
        His fathers name Angus Polson no dates but description Iron worker deceased
         His mothers name Elizabeth Polson ms Jenkins deceased no dates

  My father had a sister Elizabeth Polson  my aunt Betty .
  My fathers mother my Gran Polson passed approx 57 years ago.
  My Aunt Betty married a Harold Thomson from Durham a true Geordie they had one daughter married and I belive still living in Glasgow area.

For myself Donald Polson b 31/8/1938  and still hanging on.Sorry if I went on a bit but so endth the lesson.
                cheers to all            Don.

----------


## htwood

Hello cousin.  I'm gobsmacked. I thought I had researched that line to the end, never found a birth certificate for a child of  Angus Polson, as he'd only been married a year when he died at the ironworks.  I have his death cert and marriage cert to Elizabeth Jenkins, and can give you some of the family tree back to 1795.  
My sister and I visited the old croft at Badrieskie a few years ago, and Bessie's boxbed and a photo portrait of her sister Teenie are at the Laidhay museum.
So glad you had a lovely time in Caithness.

----------


## Montreal

> Hello to all on the Polson pages,I,ll try to be as clear as I can as I,m no expert on the keyboard or doing family charts.For me this all started three or four weeks ago.A photograph re surfaced showing myself outside a croft with in my mothers writing "Badereskie" 1945 so I started a quest to find it.
> 
> I visited Lybster on the 15/6/2010 till the 18/6/2010, during this time I had many visits and cups of tea with John Polson of Smerlie and found that without a doubt the croft in the photo was in fact Bessie Polsons and she was in residence when I stayed there for a week in 1945,I was never back there or heard any more about it.
> 
>   Time has passed and my father also, when I returned to Glasgow I looked out the registration of death and the following facts appeared,
> 
>         My fathers name Donald Polson b 24/4/1910   d 2/11/1975
>         His fathers name Angus Polson no dates but description Iron worker deceased
>          His mothers name Elizabeth Polson ms Jenkins deceased no dates
> ...


I have a Hugh Polson born 1803 Kildonan died in Upper Lybster 1870. With Janet Bremner he had eleven children including a Betty, a Donald and an Angus....
Could there be a connection?
Carolyn 
Montreal, Canada...

----------


## spittalhill

My g-g-g-grandmother was Isabella Polson, born in Corag, Kildonan about 1772 and moved to Osclay after marrying Donald Campbell. Any relation?

----------


## Montreal

> My g-g-g-grandmother was Isabella Polson, born in Corag, Kildonan about 1772 and moved to Osclay after marrying Donald Campbell. Any relation?


Hi,
I really don't know if there is a connection. I have been in touch with Pat Wary and we think that Hugh Polson born 1803 is brother to Angus Polson born 1797 in Kildonan. It is thought they had a sister Isobel who  married a William Brock. Possibly their parents are William and Janet Polson. There is a Polson Family group on Facebook founded by a Polson descendant of Angus Polson (1797). None of us has been able to find out more about this line.

The Sutherland rootsweb mailing list has some helpful members with other Polson lines.
regards,
Carolyn

----------


## Montreal

If anyone is interested in Polsons, you can contact me at cperkes@videotron.ca. 

Best regards to all. 

Carolyn
;-)

----------


## d.polson

Hi Carolyn,
              Sorry I dont think I can be of any use to you in your quest,my own connection came about because I had a 1 weeks holiday at Badreiskie in 1945. This year I decided to check if my memory still worked and visit the site ,after returning and reading the many Polson pages I found a key provided by htwood opened a door to relatives I never knew I had so I can only wish you good look in your search and hope your turn will come as mine did thanks to Caithness.org.

              Good Hunting               Don Polson.

----------


## Jason

> Looking for relatives of Angus Polson, born at Badrisky Forse (upper Lybster area) around 1892. His sisters were Christina and Elizabeth (Bessie) Polson, and his parents were Donald and Isabella (m.s. Sutherland) Polson. 
> Donald had a cousin John at Smerlie. 
> Thanks.


I'm new to this site and am trying to find information about another branch of the Polsons. My Grandfather was Eric Polson born in India circa 1910. He had 6 sons David Nick William(my father) Andrew Melville and Richard. He returned to England in 1948 and settled in Yeovil Sommerset. We are a very large family now in the southwest of England and I have myself 2 sons Isaac Polson born 31st Aug 2004 and Angus Polson born 1st Nov 2010. I would love to find information about our family, but hit a virtual blackhole because the family were in India and Information is very difficult to come by.

all the best,
Jason Polson

----------


## domino

Currently doing the Reay OPR's. There is one, possibly two Polsons in the Baptisms. If you like I could check them out for you? Part of Strath Halladale was in the Parish of Reay at that time.

----------


## Oddquine

> Currently doing the Reay OPR's. There is one, possibly two Polsons in the Baptisms. If you like I could check them out for you? Part of Strath Halladale was in the Parish of Reay at that time.


Which part of Strath Halladale was in Caithness? According to my 4x ggrandmother's death certificate  from Kildonan in 1855 she was _Born - Strathalladale, 21 years in Navidale_ and _Burial site - Braemore Churchyard, not certified_ (and no stone). Some idea of which areas of Strath Halladale were in Caithness may give me something to work on.  *If* she was baptised (and I'm a shade more inclined to think she was illegitimate and was not) there are only one or two in Caithness who could be her......but I have no idea if they are/were born in Strath Halladale.

Thanks!

----------


## domino

Unfortunately I am not familiar with Strath Halladale.
Have found the following.They are not in any order.-
12Oct 1807 Johanna -John Polson and Ann Campbell in Ballie
9 Mar 1805 Henry - David Polson and Margt Charleson in Achloan
11 May 1801 - Henry - John Polson and Ann Campbell in Baillie
7 Jan 1803 Helen - David Polson and Margt Charleson in Achloan
24 Nov 1791 Christian - David Polson
10 May 1794 Eliz - David Polson and Margt Charleson in Baillie
1786 MargtMargt - David Polson and Margt CharlesonBaillie
27 Jan 1795 Janet - John Polson and Christian Mcdonald in Baillie
8 May 1806 Sinclair (Female)- John Polson and Ann Campbell in Baillie

This is an interesting one!!
22 Apr 1807 Barbara - HenryPolson and Christian Polson - in fornication
Make of it what you will!!

----------


## Oddquine

> Unfortunately I am not familiar with Strath Halladale.
> Have found the following.They are not in any order.-
> 12Oct 1807 Johanna -John Polson and Ann Campbell in Ballie
> 9 Mar 1805 Henry - David Polson and Margt Charleson in Achloan
> 11 May 1801 - Henry - John Polson and Ann Campbell in Baillie
> 7 Jan 1803 Helen - David Polson and Margt Charleson in Achloan
> 24 Nov 1791 Christian - David Polson
> 10 May 1794 Eliz - David Polson and Margt Charleson in Baillie
> 1786 MargtMargt - David Polson and Margt CharlesonBaillie
> ...


Mine would have been Gunn/Campbell n the 1760s/70s or thereabouts...just one of my many brick walls!   ::

----------


## domino

up until C 1783 the names of wives were not entered. The other problem is that the records between 1770 and 1783 are missing.
Will have a look and see what Campbell/ Gun's there are

----------


## ferguswalker

Just discovered that Robina is my great great grandmother. Born 1851, one of 4 daughters (expensive in those days!) to John and wife Catharine (nee MacLeod). They lived at West Helsmdale/Marrel having possibly been "cleared" from further up the glen, Marrel being a re-housing area. The four daughters were Mary, Robina, Augustina and Jessie. Losing the family name probably doesn't help but if anyone has any further information about where they were moved from I would be interested in finding out and visiting it.

Thanks

Ferguswalker

----------


## d.polson

Hello all ,I,m back on the hunt again in the Lybster / Badereskie area looking for any info. on Elizabeth (Bessie) Polson , I,m looking for date of passing,  location of any grave and does it have a lettered marker,any other info. would be welcome.. Thanks again Don Polson..

----------


## Mamie_2

Strathhalladale(I think it's in Farr now) probably isn't in Caithess at all but often BDM records of nearby Sutherland places end up in Caithness registers. That''s certainly the case of Farr/Reay/Thurso registers.

Ive had to look also in Durness for people that lived in StrathHalladale depending on the time frame.

Mamie

----------

